# How much Christmas decorations do you have? Do you create your own wreath for door?



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2021)

Pics used are from Pinterest.  I need to downsize my decorations and soon.  It's a good time to donate because Christmas is approaching.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

We keep our Christmas decorations in a box, stored in the closet. Each year, we take it out and unwrap the ornaments, tinsel, etc. The Christmas tree lights are in a separate box. We also have a wooden Nativity Scene I place over the piano. The Christmas lights and reindeer for outside are stored in the garage.  It has become a family tradition to put up the Christmas tree just after Thanksgiving, and that's a nice ritual we have, with music and good cheer. I love the final part - where we light up the Christmas tree! Feeling good just thinking about it!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2021)

I downsized holiday decorations a couple of years ago.

I still have one small box with a ceramic tree, nativity, and a couple free standing ornaments.

This year I’m going to leave the box in the closet and buy a big fat poinsettia.

If Christmas arrives on time, as usual, I’ll donate the box to a charity shop before the new year.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2021)

I do have a home-made wreath but I hang it on the inside of the door because I worry it'll get stolen.

I used to set up a little lighted village on my bookshelves, a train set under the tree, and light-up snowflakes for the walkway outside, but I gave all that away when I moved to this apartment several years ago. 

Now I have a pretty decent artificial tree and a few boughs of pine and holly that I hang above some windows, also artificial. 

But Michelle has some hall-decking stuff of her own that I'll be seeing for the first time. Should be fun figuring out what will go where and all that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a pretty small Christmas  tree, a short set of lights and a red and green weird looking decoration.

The Christmas tree has attached ornaments.

And that's it.  I really don't have room for any more.

I enjoy looking at other people's decorations on my street.  There are some beautiful ones.


----------



## Jules (Nov 21, 2021)

I sold the tree.  It hadn’t been used in years.  In the front window, I set up a small pottery village that a friend made.  In the office window, it‘s a collection of old Santas and some lights.  DH has a box his sons decorated about 40 years ago and that holds our decorations.  If the box didn’t have sentimental attachments, it would be downsized.  I put a silver wreath on the front door.


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2021)

I have a 4' tree that I decorate with cardinals and snowflakes, a wreath for the front door, two big candy canes that loop over my two garage lantern lights, my two pink flamingos wearing Santa hats, scarves and blinking red noses, and a few sentimental tchochkis saved from the purging of my collection of more than 1,000 Santas.   I might or might not put some battery-operated candles in the front windows, depending on the degree of Grinchiness I'm feeling that particular year.


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

I do not have any Christmas decorations and promised myself that I will not be collecting "stuff", so I am going to cut branchs off some of the beautiful trees in our garden and decorate with some twinkling white light. Sure to look sweet!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I downsized holiday decorations a couple of years ago.
> 
> I still have one small box with a ceramic tree, nativity, and a couple free standing ornaments.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea about the Poinsettia.  I would do that too but can't because they are poisonous to birds.  Can't risk putting one out and have my bird take a bite.  She generally stays away from my plants but still... I'd worry.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

We always have a wreath on the door, but we haven't had a tree for the past several years because we have gone out of town for Christmas and have had a "Friskies" cat that would totally get in the tree and knock it down.  We are staying home this year and our cats have gotten older, so fingers crossed!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2021)

We didn't put up a tree last year; first time we didn't.  I was extremely tired after radiation/cancer and did not have the energy.  Instead, I put out all of the decorative trees I have collected for years.  I add one every year to the collection.  Haven't seen one I like.  The stores are already 'picked over' and have very little Christmas decor.  I always put a wreath on the door; hasn't been stolen, thank goodness.  Who would want a 20 year old wreath?!?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm not putting Decorations up this year... I will put the Wreath on the door as always...


----------

